# Guppies have Ich.... Need some advice



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

I noticed some spots on them a couple days ago, been doing ich treatments. Now it just looks worst. Was thinking about doing a complete water change to clean gravel and plants. Will a complete water change harm them? 1 of my females just gave birth and the babies are dying off.


----------



## mism420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I did the complete water change and they seem to be doing better, still doing the treatments


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

That's great! Keep working away at those little suckers. Good luck.


----------

